
Is "Hacker News" run with open source software? - PACSPA

======
ctkrohn
No, or at least, not yet. It is written using Paul Graham's language Arc,
which has not been released yet. Arc has been in development for quite some
time and is occasionally the subject of vaporware jokes, but presumably it
will become OSS eventually.

~~~
inklesspen
It would probably be the subject of fewer jokes if pg wouldn't mention it so
much when it's still in stealth mode.

It seems like every time a "How do I use Lisp/Scheme for my site?" topic gets
posted, pg mentions something Arc does well that current Lisps don't, but we
never get to see any of it.

I'm not complaining, or asking for him to release a beta when he's not ready,
or anything like that. But it's human nature to get annoyed when someone
claims to have something awesome and won't show you it.

------
PACSPA
I realize a search feature for Hacker News is likely in the works, so couldn't
find the answer to my question in a prev. post. Excuse me if this is repeating
a prev. questions. Tks

------
adrianwaj
Hacker news is great because it is so fast, and simple. All it needs is a
search and more comprehensive rss feeds. Thanks anyway.

